# Blue Dial for Seiko 7S26



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

View Advert


*Blue Dial for Seiko 7S26*

I am after purchasing a Blue Dial to fit a Seiko 7S26/NH35 movement with dial feet set for a 3'oclock crown . I can buy one from Dagaz for $35 but wondered if any members have one they would like to sell . cheers in advance John













*Advertiser*




jsud2002



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£20.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

